# Your Man's Facial Hair



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

I want your perspective on your man's facial hair and do you tell him to shave it not.

I know for a fact that my wife loves a nice, clean shaven face. I on the other hand have always kept a nice neatly cut beard and nice trim. She was always okay with this beard style of mine.

Right before Xmas I decided to grow my beard out and now it's really long and out of control. Friends and family are constantly asking me "what's going on with the beard" I find it comical.

My wife just shakes her head.

Would you be upset or turned off?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

Has your wife asked you to shave/trim it? If she did, would you? 

I prefer my boyfriend when he has a beard. I love when it's nice and trim, but I also love when it gets bushy. My only request to his bushy beard (when he grows it out like this) is to keep the hair on his hair nice and trim. He's done the bushy hair AND bushy beard and that was a bit too much for me. It had an aura of dirtiness to me no matter how many showers he took. 

He never makes requests or demands to my physical appearance so I refuse to do so to him. It's only when he asks my opinion that I give it to him. Luckily I prefer him the way he prefers himself (with a beard).


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just turned off. Nicely trimmed is always attractive and freshly shaven but I just can't work with the long beards. I just think it's unsanitary and I'm not sure where that idea came from to begin with.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I really don't like beards. I like clean, shaven or even that scruffy few day growth. I guess a nice, short trimmed beard is okay. When I see guy with a big beard, I all think of is how unsanitary, hot and uncomfortable it is.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

My husband was always clean shaven up until a couple of years ago when he decided to grow a beard. I do not like neatly trimmed beards but prefer it to look more natural (hipster). So he let it grow fairly big and bushy. Do you know I LOVE it. It makes his eyes twinkle. 

His mother absolutely hates it and described him as looking like a serial killer. I think he looks like Joy of Sex man circa 1972 Lol.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@Juice I would be totally turned off by what you're describing. When I met my XH, he kept a really neat, trimmed goatee, and that was fine by me. I discovered, after we were married that he only kept it that way because such grooming was required by the restaurant where he worked as a chef. After he quit that job/after we got married, all hell broke loose with the facial hair and he was determined to grow it out as wild and long and full as humanly possible. And it was DISGUSTING. There were always bits of food stuck in it, or if he slurped a beer or something, it would dribble into the beard. It was so, so, so, so gross. And he refused to take my preferences into consideration. He was like, it's my body, I can do what I want... and I was like, but I have to look at it, and it's there in the way when we kiss or have sex, etc, etc.

Don't get me wrong. I'm cool with a neatly/closely trimmed beard or goatee. It's not my favorite, but it's fine. I prefer the clean shaven look, but I'm ok with a day or two of scruff. I don't shave my legs every day; I don't mind if my guy takes a day or two off himself.

But if you want me to have sex with you, you better think about what I find attractive and what I like if you're considering growing out a mountain man beard. Because if you get that mountain man beard, I won't want to have sex with you, because the mountain man beard makes me want to puke, and that does nothing for sexy time.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

Well.....guess I'll be shaving this weekend.

I was just challenging myself to see how long it got. Now that it's big and bushy and I'm even looking in the mirror saying to myself "what the hell is that on your face" it's time for it to go!

I'm sure she'll appreciate it. I'd actually love to shave my face completely bald for her daily, but my dirty work environment will destroy my nice smooth skin.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

I grew a beard over new years and was told at a party that it was 'not a panty dropper' so shaved it to a few days stubble.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Juice said:


> Well.....guess I'll be shaving this weekend.
> 
> I was just challenging myself to see how long it got. Now that it's big and bushy and I'm even looking in the mirror saying to myself "what the hell is that on your face" it's time for it to go!
> 
> ...


Lets not be hasty. We need to know what you mean by really 'long and out of control'.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

MovingForward said:


> I grew a beard over new years and was told at a party that it was 'not a panty dropper' so shaved it to a few days stubble.


Want to know what's really 'not a panty dropper'? Rolling over and doing what the wife says just because she's the wife.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Can't stand clean shaven on my husband. But, it's his face, not mine. If he decided he wanted to shave all his facial hair, that's his choice if he wants to grow a full beard, his choice. I do prefer a goatee, but it isn't a requirement that he keep his facial hair "just so". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I like clean shaven or closely trimmed facial hair. My husband had always had clean shaven but he decided to grow it out maybe a few years ago and I actually really like it. I didn't think I would. His grew out fast though. He would shave at 7am and have the shadow by noon it seemed! 

Definitely a big NO to the ZZTop beards. It shouldn't be patchy either. If you can't do a full beard, then keep it shaved.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Want to know what's really 'not a panty dropper'? Rolling over and doing what the wife says just because she's the wife.


But if it were the other way around, and you wanted your wife to do something to her body that you liked, there would be problems with that.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have sported a beard of some sort since the age of 17. In the 90's when the first flecks of gray appeared, I cut it off. Whoa! My wife and my daughter both disliked me with just a moustache. I learned of the expression, "Pornstache" at that time. I was told in no uncertain terms that my face needs a beard. This time, I re-grew a goatee which I keep to this day.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife likes a little stubble, especially when I kiss the back of her neck where it joins her shoulder. She shrieks, but her panties come off very fast ....


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

As long as the lips are easily accessible, I am good! Over the years DH has been everything from clean shaven to having a full beard. No matter what he does, he's hot to me!


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Want to know what's really 'not a panty dropper'? Rolling over and doing what the wife says just because she's the wife.


It wasn't my wife who said it :grin2:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

MovingForward said:


> It wasn't my wife who said it :grin2:




Haha ok then!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Taxman said:


> I have sported a beard of some sort since the age of 17. In the 90's when the first flecks of gray appeared, I cut it off. Whoa! My wife and my daughter both disliked me with just a moustache. I learned of the expression, "Pornstache" at that time. I was told in no uncertain terms that my face needs a beard. This time, I re-grew a goatee which I keep to this day.


I did this a couple of years ago for laughs. I'd had a beard/mustache for EVER. Nobody said anything at first because they couldn't figure out what had changed. Finally my boss was like...."when did you grow a mustache?" Ummmmmm


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Haha ok then!


I got a lot of compliments from the guys though :laugh: I am liking the stubble look currently


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

MrH has a well trimmed beard which is super hot. When he wears his sun glasses he looks like a Porno Cop, it gets me so worked up that he went and bought a role play Cops uniform, yum yum.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

It doesn't really matter to me. A few years ago he grew a goatee and has kept it so I guess he likes it. I don't like the prickles I get from it though. 

On other guys, it depends. Some guys just look better with a beard. Personally I like the Viking braided styles they wear on the show Vikings, but I kinda think those are frowned upon in the real world.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

LOVE beards, and wish my fiance could have one. He is a cop and at least where he is, they don't allow facial hair. :/ If he has a vacation, or a few days off in a row, he doesn't shave and I love it, even though it's a short time. lol


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I much prefer a goatee. My boyfriend has a clean shaven face. If he doesn't shave everyday the stubble kills my face....it's hard to get things going if you can't kiss....he is also the first man I have dated without facial hair since I was 20 years old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Want to know what's really 'not a panty dropper'? Rolling over and doing what the wife says just because she's the wife.


My husband can do whatever he wants with his body, but that doesn't mean I will engage him if he does. If I find something gross or uncomfortable and he doesn't take my feelings into account, there are deeper problems in the relationship.



jb02157 said:


> But if it were the other way around, and you wanted your wife to do something to her body that you liked, there would be problems with that.


I don't think this is true. 

Some people love the long, bushy beard. Others don't. I think when people are married, they should take their spouse into account when making major changes. Same goes for women as for men. Some women only shave their legs because their husband wants them to. Or they wear certain things for him in clothing or perfumes. It is common for women to do things regarding her hygiene practices and clothing to please her husband. I know many of my friends take their husbands into consideration in these matters.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> My husband can do whatever he wants with his body, but that doesn't mean I will engage him if he does. If I find something gross or uncomfortable and he doesn't take my feelings into account, there are deeper problems in the relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed - its respect for individuality. I used to work in a boutique and got depressed at how many women needed to take pictures and get approval from their OH before buying things. My H has never done that. He buys something and I don't really get a say...well I have an opinion but it never outweighs his need to be himself.

He has never tried to change me. We have had many a discussion on pubic hair and I love that he doesn't really care, whatever I want. I cringe at men who have very specific preferences to their partners appearance.

Embrace your loved one's individuality. A beard is no big deal to me.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Some guys cannot grow a consistent beard. Mine is really patchy so I don't even try. I would like to grow a nice thick one but alas...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

always had some sort of facial hair since about 16yr old. when I first start growing my stash my father said .........why cultivated something on your face when it grows wild on your ass.


now I alternate between a stash and a goatee


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

peacem said:


> Lets not be hasty. We need to know what you mean by really 'long and out of control'.



It’s definitely not ZZ Top style. Mine is more like the first guy, but trimmed professionally by a barber every two weeks. You can see my mouth and it has a nice straight edged line, no patches.

I did notice a trend going on when I was getting questioned about my beard from everyone. The ladies would say you look different (a couple said you need to shave) and the men would say nice beard that cool! Tonight when I was doing some work at the table I told my kids I'm going to grow it for a full year. Then I hear my wife yell down the stairs "I thought you're cutting it Sunday?" I simply said "no way"

Some poster in here said don't do everything your wife tells you to do; I agree to a certain extent on things. I would be bummed if she didn't trim the bushes downstairs and many other things I like that she does. There is always compromising going on between couples and I guess you have to respect some wishes.


----------



## SuperConfusedHusband (Mar 19, 2017)

I would let it grow about 1/8 of an inch then trim it. Then my wife told me she hated it, so now I shave ti every day.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

For us it is really simple. If I want to kiss my wife's mouth or perform oral sex on her, I have to be clean shaving. Not for looks but because she likes to kiss throughout sex. That is her favorite thing. If I do not shave, her upper lip gets scratched and turns red. If I do not shave and perform oral sex I scratch up her thighs. She likes to grab my head like a vise. Also I have to let my head hair grow long enough so she can grab it and hold my face against her vagina. So I shave and let my hair grow out. It is that simple. :grin2:


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

My DH has a nice,trim beard and I don't mind it in the least especially when he's kissing the back of my neck I r in more intimate places! I wouldn't like it if he didn't keep it nice and trim. To me it's just a matter of grooming because he's a professional and appearance counts.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Juice said:


> Would you be upset or turned off?


Disgusted and turned off. Gross.

If I wanted to be married to someone from the Duck Dynasty group or a member of ZZ Top, that's what I would have done. 

The long, out of control beards look dirty and unsanitary and the mere thought of getting my mouth NEAR one is downright disgusting.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Juice said:


> It’s definitely not ZZ Top style. Mine is more like the first guy, but trimmed professionally by a barber every two weeks. You can see my mouth and it has a nice straight edged line, no patches.


That's not what you said in your first post.

In the first post, you claimed you'd let it "grow out and it was out of control." THAT'S what I based my initial opinion on (which I said I find gross). Now you're claiming it's professionally trimmed every 2 weeks and it looks like the guy's beard in the first picture (the guy wearing the jean jacket). The way your first post sounded, I had imagined it looked like the mess on the 2nd guys' face (is that Grizzly Adams?) LOL.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

To her and other females it's out of control and to my male friends they think it's cool. Which I find odd. 

The females have convinced me that it's out of control therefore maybe that's why I said that. 

I would take a pic, but can't reveal my ID.

So now it 830am and I have to get ready. I'm still up in the air on shaving it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My Daughter keeps her hair grown out to mid back. I'd like to thank the many women who have given me years worth of ammunition on this thread. I just can't decide which one to use on her first.
Gross
Unsanitary
Disgusting
Makes me want to vomit
No way I'm getting my mouth anywhere near that

Do you think she will shave?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> My Daughter keeps her hair grown out to mid back. I'd like to thank the many women who have given me years worth of ammunition on this thread. I just can't decide which one to use on her first.
> Gross
> Unsanitary
> Disgusting
> ...


This is kind of creepy.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Juice said:


> To her and other females it's out of control and to my male friends they think it's cool. Which I find odd.
> 
> The females have convinced me that it's out of control therefore maybe that's why I said that.
> 
> ...


Umm... guy "cool" and what women find attractive can be very disparate. If you want to know what looks attractive, listen to the women, not the men.

Some things that men find very cool are also incredibly gross.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea listen to the ladies. 

Well I shaved..... then my wife's panties came flying off! Lol! 

I really did shave, but no panties flying off. I have to admit she was very happy to see her man back. She said "Thank You" and a whole lot of rubbin and touching has been going on all day.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Umm... guy "cool" and what women find attractive can be very disparate. If you want to know what looks attractive, listen to the women, not the men.
> 
> Some things that men find very cool are also incredibly gross.




Like asking a deer how to hunt. And the poor confused guy watches as she walks away with exactly what she said she didn't want.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Disgusted and turned off. Gross.
> 
> If I wanted to be married to someone from the Duck Dynasty group or a member of ZZ Top, that's what I would have done.
> 
> The long, out of control beards look dirty and unsanitary and the mere thought of getting my mouth NEAR one is downright disgusting.


Totally agree.

One of those beards can completely ruin an otherwise attractive man.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Juice said:


> Yea* listen to the ladies. *
> 
> Well I shaved..... then my wife's panties came flying off! Lol!
> 
> I really did shave, but no panties flying off. I have to admit she was very happy to see her man back. She said "Thank You" and a whole lot of rubbin and touching has been going on all day.


That's the wise thing to do . . .


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Juice said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I want your perspective on your man's facial hair and do you tell him to shave it not.
> 
> ...




Mrs.CuddleBug has told me she loves it when I grow a small trimmed beard because its soft. She rubs her cheeks on my beard and smiles and grins. She can't help it.

Or I am clean shaven.

She hates the in between stubble.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

you are right, long hair is creepy. you would not believe the places it creeps into. Nothing is safe from her unhygienic hair.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Well last night I was reminded of another reason why I like his neatly trimmed beard so much as he rubbed it on my arse, god I love that feeling


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

MrsHolland said:


> Well last night I was reminded of another reason why I like his neatly trimmed beard so much as he rubbed it on my arse, god I love that feeling


 That's great! 

I didn't rub nothing. No sex since I shaved. Should've kept it... lol. 


Sunday we went out and she had to many drinks and fell asleep. Then yesterday was a recovery day.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Juice said:


> I want your perspective on your man's facial hair and do you tell him to shave it not.


Does he shave his head? 

I can tell you I do and without some facial hair to offset it, I look absolutely terrible.

Usually its stubble or a neat trimmed beard but it's sort of a must for the baldies imo.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Does he shave his head?
> 
> I can tell you I do and without some facial hair to offset it, I look absolutely terrible.
> 
> Usually its stubble or a neat trimmed beard but *it's sort of a must for the baldies imo.*


Idk... Vin Diesel seems to pull off the bald/no facial hair thing pretty well. 😉

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> Idk... Vin Diesel seems to pull off the bald/no facial hair thing pretty well. 😉


Giant muscles will tend to compensate for that. Looks alone, he's not THAT facially aesthetic.

Most men don't have the free time, trainers and dietitians to get as ripped as Vin Diesel is.


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

I LOVE facial hair...I think it's sexy as hell. If it gets tooo long and bushy though, it can be too much of a good thing.
I feel like I am sooo much more attracted (physically) to my husband when he has facial hair.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

BetrayedDad said:


> Giant muscles will tend to compensate for that. Looks alone, he's not THAT facially aesthetic.
> 
> Most men don't have the free time, trainers and dietitians to get as ripped as Vin Diesel is.


Just as most women don't have the time, money, trainers, live in beauticians that the photo shopped models do. It is what it is.


----------

